# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Nieuw hier :)

## Beyond_Illusion

Ik ben hier terecht gekomen omdat mijn vriend een psychiatrisch patient is. Sinds 3,5 maand lopen we mee in de hulpverleningswereld en hier heb ik ondertussen al veel frustratie door gekregen. Ik wil de ervaringen delen en kijken waar anderen tegen aanlopen. Ook ga ik zo kijken of er ook ene topic voor 'partners van' is. Want er word al weinig aandacht besteed aan de patient, maar totaal geen aandacht aan de partner. Dat is voor mij verbijsterend om mee te maken. Ik ben benieuwd of ik hierin de enige ben.

----------


## Raimun

Hej ..

Je bent niet de enige met frustraties .....dat is 'n feit .
Je komt in 'n nieuwe wereld ..waarin je inderdaad je weg meestal zelf moet zoeken !
De medische draaimolen besteedt er niet altijd de nodige aandacht aan ...geen tijd ??
Je kan de indruk krijgen dat je nr. zoveel bent .. die van het kastje naar de muur gestuurd wordt !! 
Dit terwijl jezelf met zeer vele vragen zit ..waarop je geen antwoord krijgt .

Het zou kunnen dat je bij onderstaande organisaties 'n luisterend oor ..en informatie vindt!
Succes ..en sterkte ...

www.maiself.nl/partners.htm - 6k - Similar pages 

http://www.zelfhulp.be/zoek/index.ph...probleem&probl - 28k - Similar pages 

www.labyrint-in-perspectief.nl/?pageId=66 - 15k - Similar pages 

www.psychischegezondheid.nl/landelijkedag en www.optiment.eu/familievan

----------

